# Introducing Snowflake!!!!



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

This is the only good picture I can get tonight as she is checking out her new home. I will post more later!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is so adorable.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sweet :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute. Lucky girl. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

OMGoodies!!! Congratulations on your new addition! What an exciting weekend! and can I say that I adore how she lays down with her legs kicked out behind her == Dolce ALWAYS lays exactly the same way and we LOVE IT!

Happy days!!!...just like that giant smile on her face!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dianne---Snowflake is adorable. :tender: Love her blue dress. :chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Snowflake is so cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!!! How precious!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh she's precious:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Cute, cute, CUTE!!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Aww...she is a sweetheart!! She already has a smile on her face


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Totally adorable!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations! Diane, she is just adorable. How exciting for you-- you'll have so much fun with her, and hopefully she will be good about sleeping through the night!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Cuteness overload & raging puppy fever!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So cute! Can't wait to learn more about her and how your babies are doing together  .


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The very best of luck with Snowflake!! She really is adorable. How old is she??


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ahhhhhh, she looks so happy. She must realize how lucky she is!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a pretty girl! She looks really excited to be home.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is a doll. I'll bet she will be very happy with you as her new mommy. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Love that very bottom pic of two them. LOL. Snowflake looks like "yep, I'm here Abbie". :wub: :wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

You are a maltese angel. She is a beautiful lucky girl!:chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is a cutie:wub:. Love the way she lays down on her tummy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is so adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the name snowflake!! She is adorable! Love her dress too!!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

How precious!! Daisy lays like that too. I can feel a relapse of Puppy Fever coming on!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S..........(It is) Sophie R.I.P. who sent Snowflake to you:hump:

N..........No more sorrow, now starts the fun:aktion033:

O..........Oh what a joy to see Abbie and her new siss playing:smrofl::happy:

W..........Way to go:clap:

F...........Full of life and giving life.....are you on cloud 9 yet?:cloud9:

L...........Life is good:thmbup:

A...........And getting better:Sunny Smile:

K...........keep all SM aunties updated with pictures:Flowers 2:

E...........Everyone here is so happy with you:chili:



Congratulation:drinkup: Diane: I have been waiting for you to rejoice with a new fluff





*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

So cute.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats, Snowflake is adorable!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So cute--I think I now need to have a girl to dress up! Congrats!!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks you aunties and Sammie, I so love your poems.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love her! and the dress, so sweet!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sweet! she looks at home already.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe...she is so cute! I've never seen a dog lie so comfortable on their bellies like that...too funny! Love her little dress...she's precious!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Diane -- she's so cute. :tender: You must be on :cloud9: I love the outstretched leg look. Tyler does it every so often and it cracks me up. Can't wait to hear more about her.


----------

